# [Kernel] Loading CYPRESS Microcode is damn slow

## Ichika

Hi,

I installed the last kernel 2.6.36-r5 and now I have the following at startup

 *Quote:*   

> [drm] Loading CYPRESS Microcode

 

I don't know what that is but it's really damn slow. I'm stuck for 1 minute or so on that. Google didn't really help me with that.

I looked for CYPRESS in my .config and each entry is not set.

Can someone give me a hint about this thing ?

Thanks.  :Smile: Last edited by Ichika on Sat Oct 01, 2011 10:59 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Gusar

It's for your graphic card. Hmm, is it possible that the delay is because you haven't actually got this microcode installed? It's in the radeon-ucode package.

----------

## Ichika

Okay thanks, it's okay now.  :Smile: 

Have a good evening.

----------

## Ichika

Hello,

the problem is there again and I can't remember what I did to fix it (I know that I should have edited my post with the solution, I'm sorry for that).

I tried to boot in rescue mode (and add 3 to the grub boot line) but that still loads the driver.

I suppose I should use a livecd to modify a file to avoid loading this driver at boot but I fail to see which one (I haven't used this computer for 3 months).

Can someone help me with this ? 

Thanks.

----------

## Ichika

Hi,

I succeded to boot with "nomodeset" kernel option. I'm updating my system for the moment, I will see if it fixes the problem or not because radeon-ucode was still installed.

----------

## chithanh

When firmware files are missing, you usually experience a 60 second timeout.

The problem appears if you have the radeon driver built into the kernel but not the radeon firmware. http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml explains how to add firmware to the kernel image.

----------

## Ichika

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> When firmware files are missing, you usually experience a 60 second timeout.
> 
> The problem appears if you have the radeon driver built into the kernel but not the radeon firmware. http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml explains how to add firmware to the kernel image.

 

I never experienced a timeout problem, it just hangs to "[drm] loading CYPRESS microcode", I don't even know what's wrong.

I updated my system and I still have the problem. I have 2 ATI Radeon 5850 so I wrote this : "radeon/CEDAR_me.bin radeon/CEDAR_pfp.bin radeon/CEDAR_rlc.bin

   radeon/CYPRESS_me.bin radeon/CYPRESS_pfp.bin radeon/CYPRESS_rlc.bin

   radeon/JUNIPER_me.bin radeon/JUNIPER_pfp.bin radeon/JUNIPER_rlc.bin

   radeon/REDWOOD_me.bin radeon/REDWOOD_pfp.bin 

   radeon/REDWOOD_rlc.bin" 

in the external firmware kernel option. It compiled fine and I copied to kernel on /boot partition. radeon-ucode latest version is installed. Do I need to move something else ? 

It still hangs with "drm, loading cypress microcode" and when I use the kernel option "nomodeset", I can reach my desktop but I can't use the mouse nor the keyboard. I had problems with xorg at the first reboot (ABI modules : ati, vesa and fbdev). I reinstalled them all. I don't have any problem with ati or vesa but I still can't move the mouse and keyboard.

I have the kernel 3.0.4.

I will try to emerge xorg-drivers again and check with udev, fbdev, ... (edit : nothing has changed, I still can't move the mouse or keyboard).

I must do something wrong but I read all the steps again but I can't find it.  :Sad: 

For the moment, the only way to "use" my computer is to add "nomodeset 1" to the kernel line in Grub.

Thanks again for your help.

EDIT : I removed extra firmware from kernel so I don't have KMS and loading cypress microcode anymore. I still have the keyboard/mouse issue. Is there something that changed between KDE 4.6 and the newest version ? I updated my system after 3 months.

----------

